

Futures, promises, asynchonicity, and concurrency - iamwil
http://www.michaelharrison.ws/weblog/?p=198

======
gtani
good summary decks [[ Warning, PDFs!!! ]]

[https://github.com/leithaus/talks/blob/master/SideBySideComp...](https://github.com/leithaus/talks/blob/master/SideBySideComputingModels.pdf?raw=true)

[http://www.slideshare.net/twleung/a-survey-of-concurrency-
co...](http://www.slideshare.net/twleung/a-survey-of-concurrency-constructs)

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/the-trouble-
with...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/the-trouble-with-
multicore/0)

